# emerge отказывается работать

## Gentoo_Flush

Привет. Да прибудет с нами сила. Поднимаю в первый раз Дженту, многое могу исключать из своего внимания.

Значит установил всё и настроил через chroot. 

Загружаюсь в систему, всё ок, сеть работает,  emerge --ask app-admin/sudo - и оно просто молчит.

В логи /var/log/emerge.log ничего особенного не падает. По Ctrl+C прерывается. emerge --info отрабатывает. 

eselect python list        

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.6

  [2]   python2.7 (fallback)

Вот, а через chroot всё работает :\ Единственное ругается что setlocale: unsupported locale setting

Как быть? Корень для записи открыт.

----------

## TigerJr

сейчас я бы порекомендовал проводить установку по хендбуку в присутствии опытного специалиста Gentoo, 

это связвно с тем что концепция stage3 достаточно изменилась, а в хендбук эта информация о изменениях появляется не сразу... опытный гентушник должен разобраться

вторая рекомендация будет ещё злее, используй stage1 и bootstrap

----------

